# Driver / Subs / Shovelers needed NH Seacoast



## parboy (Nov 10, 2003)

New , well maintained fleet , good , steady pay . Portsmouth , Exeter , Barrington , Northwood.


----------



## big dave (Nov 17, 2006)

*plow drivers*

I'm in Merrimac,mass my name is Dave give me a shout [email protected]

thanks alot

 :yow!:


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

portsmouth nh here. willing to be a sub. feel free to call me if your interested. i have a 2003 f350 dually deisel 9 foot plow. call me anytime 603-767-7580 thanks. zach


----------



## dano137 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Would like to work*

I'm looking to shovel. Do you need another shoveler? PLease call 603-860-5676. Ask for Dan. thanks.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

I live in Barrington NH. I have an Ford F550 with a 9 1/2 ft V plow. Well maintained and very reliable.
Email [email protected] or call 603 296 7250 Tom


----------

